
Support: Easy Professional Meetings - Smartcasual
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/31226-easy-professional-meetings
======
Smartcasual
We are trying to make business networking fast and convenient for everyone. We
want to help you focus on what business networking is all about: meeting
interesting professionals to create a mutually beneficial relationship. That’s
why Smartcasual emphasises on users’ availability for a meeting rather than
just a classic messaging app linked to your LinkedIn profile.

We believe that users should be in control and we are committed to building a
tool that works for the users, so we have added some features like blocking a
user in case someone gets a bit too pushy, or if you just don’t want someone
to see you around the app.

